# M1T again but to the point



## NeedRoidHelp (Sep 2, 2004)

Does M1T aromatize and create bitch tit? Yes or no. Because if no then people in these forum can stop thinking about nolva.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 2, 2004)

Post cycle has nothing to do with aromitization, its LH and FSH stimulation that needs a kick.


----------



## redspy (Sep 2, 2004)

Some people have reported gyno after using M1T.  Here's a post taken from AM:



> Last week i noticed my nipples we becoming pointy. My chest is stredded up, and never had anything like this happen. Last night, it felt like my nipples we kinda hurting. This afternoon, i took my shirt off and it looked like i had tits guys...i started freaking out. I squeezed them and white liquid shit is squirting outta them...f*cking sick. The gains i got from this shit aint worth looking like farrah faucett....
> 
> SO F*CK METHYL 1-TEST


 This is one of many examples of why you should have Tamoxifen on hand during a PH cycle, whether it's Nordiol, 4-AD or M1T etc.  The probability of experiencing gyno is fairly low, but why take the risk of not being prepared?  Maybe you prefer to wait for gyno surgery at your own expense?


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 2, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Some people have reported gyno after using M1T.  Here's a post taken from AM:
> 
> 
> This is one of many examples of why you should have Tamoxifen on hand during a PH cycle, whether it's Nordiol, 4-AD or M1T etc.  The probability of experiencing gyno is fairly low, but why take the risk of not being prepared?  Maybe you prefer to wait for gyno surgery at your own expense?



I dont believe this post (white stuff spitting out).  Motherfucker please!!  Does the guy have gyno or is he pregnant?


----------



## NeedRoidHelp (Sep 2, 2004)

I am laughing my ass off as I read MTN warrior reply


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 2, 2004)

I read that whole post on AM, and he was very long. Guy didn't have any nolva on hand and kept squeezing milk out. I think he was real young, too. People gave him a hard time about not being prepared, etc. It was hypothesized that high progesterone was a big factor. I think it was his first M1T cycle and he was doing about 30 mg/day. Another guy on the thread said he got gyno from M1T, too. It is relatively rare.


----------



## Riverdragon (Sep 2, 2004)

Could be that those guys posting in that thread work for the competition.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 2, 2004)

What competition? AAS dealers?


----------



## Riverdragon (Sep 3, 2004)

different supplements


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 3, 2004)

Read the thread and decide for yourself. It is called "Fuck M1T".


----------



## NeedRoidHelp (Sep 3, 2004)

According to this article by the guy at bulknutrition.com.

http://www.ironmagazine.com/review25.html


 M1t DOES NOT CONVERT TO ESTROGEN. Then how can it create bitch tit. Anybody has a proof that he is wrong.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 3, 2004)

Progesterone is a possible culprit.


----------



## redspy (Sep 3, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Progesterone is a possible culprit.


 Exactly.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, if we also follow the chain of M1T.  Test converts to DHT and estrogen, so if M1t converts to test, then couldnt we say that ultimately it could convert to estrogen, but not directly?? Am I off base with that?


----------



## redspy (Sep 4, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Well, if we also follow the chain of M1T. Test converts to DHT and estrogen, so if M1t converts to test, then couldnt we say that ultimately it could convert to estrogen, but not directly?? Am I off base with that?


 This is true of 4-AD which doesn't aromatize, but the target hormone (test) has the potential to.

 To keep it simple I'd suggest people have Nolva on hand just in case gyno develops.  It's unlikely, but it's good to be prepared.


----------

